

Hide your email and make it questionably suspicious - ShadyEmail.com - thinkbohemian
http://shadyemail.com

======
zokier
It would be better if it wouldn't ask for my real email. Disposable emails
ftw.

~~~
carbocation
Assuming it follows convention, you could give it your.email+SPAM@gmail.com
and then just flag messages sent to +SPAM as likely badness.

~~~
newman314
Problem is many sites, Facebook for example, do not accept the +SPAM as a
valid email address even though it's permitted per RFC.

What we really need is a mechanism that will provide truly disposable email
addresses in a secure, transparent manner (kind of a 1Password for emails).
This would also go a long way in working around systems like Rapleaf trying to
tie emails together.

I posed a question to HN not that long about interest in such a service but it
did not seem to garner much interest.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1139697>

Guess Scheiner is right about privacy not mattering much to people when it's
not front and center.

~~~
steamer25
I have thought that what we need is to revamp the smtp standard a bit to
include some PKI/certification. I.e., if I want to perform a write operation
on your SMTP server, I have to authenticate. You can give me a certificate
that will allow me to do so but you can set expirations on it, audit it and
may revoke it at any time.

~~~
thinkbohemian
Not too long ago someone was kicking around the idea of replacing the IMAP
standard: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1101693>

There might be people interested in re-vamping SMTP as well...

------
shrikant
<http://scr.im> works very well for e-mail address obscuring.

